# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Vraag aan de mensen

## roeska12345

Goedendag mensen van het Forum,

Mijn vraag is als iemand zn arm heeft gebroken en het bot is doormidden en er gaat een plaat in hoe lang zou het gips er dan omheen moeten blijven?


Hoe lang duurt de genezing in het gunstigste geval?

En hoe lang duurt het voordat iemand weer kan werken (telefoon opnemen/achter de computer typen etc)?

Ik vraag dat omdat ik hoorde dat iemand drie weken in het gips moest en dan weer aan het werk kan. En dat lijkt mij erg kort. Ik bedoel met een plaat erin dat duurt toch veel langer?????

groet van Roes

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Roes,

Ik heb er zelf ook niet heel veel verstand van, maar meestal is het het geval bij botbreuken dat er minimaal 6 weken gips omheen moet, dit lijkt mij zeker het geval bij een plaat.
Ik denk dat na die 6 weken iemand dan ook wel weer in staat is om te werken.

Dit weet ik dus ook niet zeker hoor, dit is wat ik denk, en gehoord heb van anderen die botbreuken etc gehad hebben.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## roeska12345

hoi Silvia,

Bedankt voor je moeite Het lijkt mij ook wel erg kort 3 weken als het bot in de arm helemaal doormidden is.

Groet Roes

----------


## Ronald68

Hoi Roeska,

Ik denk dat het genezingsproces met een plaat juist sneller is omdat de breuk dan keurig gezet is. Nadeel is natuurlijk wel dat de plaat er misschien weer uit moet. De hetstel tijd is leeftijd afhankelijk maar 3 weken is misschien best mogelijk alhoewel ik ook voor 6 zou gaan. Maar wort het gips niet vervangen voor een spalk?

----------

